# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine aktivnosti >  Traze se mama i beba...

## momze

Dakle, vjerojatno ste ovih dana primjetili jumbo plakate u vasim mjestima.... sa mamom ili sa bebom. 
Udruga Roda je ovih dana krenula sa jednom kampanjom, pa me zanima vase misljenje - sto mislite, o cemu je kampanja i koji je njen cilj? Sto ce biti na drugoj polovici plakata?   :Smile:  

Ukoliko niste vidjeli nase jumbo plakate, evo mjesta gdje ih u vasim mjestima mozete vidjeti.   :Smile: 




> *Zagrebačka i Zagreb*	Površina u županiji:	49
> 	Zagreb-Centar	Površina u gradu:	11
> 	00001	Grada Mainza	A	02204	4x3
> 	00002	Fonova - kod Zapadnog kolodvora	A	00157	4x3
> 	00003	Selska, ulaz u dom "Stjepan Radić"	A	03088	4x3
> 	00004	Savska cesta - Studentski centar	A	01996	4x3 osvijetljene
> 	00005	Držićeva - Autobusni kolodvor, "DIOZ" ograda	P	00570	4x3
> 	00006	Kneza Borne - kod Hotela Sheraton	B	04226	4x3
> 	00007	Trgovački centar Merkator, parking	A	03338	4x3
> ...

----------


## Deaedi

Ja sam vidjela ovaj s bebom. Nije mi bas bio jasan. Pomislila sam da je to nesto iz ove Unicefove kampanje "Prve 3 su najvaznije". Nisam pomislila na Rodu. Inace, nisam neki pobornik "teaser" kampanje, mislim kada ide neka reklama bez da je jasno na sta se odnosi, pa onda kroz neko vrijeme slijedi objasnjenje. Generalno, taj tip oglasavanja mi nikad nije "legao". 

S obzirom na pdf na kojem si postavila pitanje, vjerojatno je za boravak mame u bolnici uz dijete?

----------


## bucka

> vjerojatno je za boravak mame u bolnici uz dijete?


potpisujem!

----------


## grace

rooming in ?

----------


## momze

da cujemo druge, blizu ste.   :Smile:  

Daedi, meni se 'teaser' kamapnje svidjaju jer mi, nekako, ostaju duze u sjecanju tj. vise ih primjetim u moru plakata koji svakodnevno vidjamo na nasim ulicama.

----------


## anjica

pokraj bebe će biti cika, a pokraj mame beba

----------


## nikolicc

Da nije :BEZ ADAPTIRANOG, MOLIM( ja skroz zabrijala na to adaptirano u bolnicama kojima hrane naše tek rođene bebice)

----------


## thalia

ja ne znam, osim dojenja, ali plakat mi je *pred kućom*  :Grin:

----------


## ronin

rooming in = uspješna uspostava dojenja = zdravlje bebe

----------


## momze

super ste cure!.  :Smile: 




> pokraj bebe će biti cika, a pokraj mame beba


jedan od ova dva odgovora je tocan.   :Wink:  




> Da nije :BEZ ADAPTIRANOG, MOLIM


zgodno... ovo je jedan od ciljeva nase kampanje, no to nije ono sto ce kroz 2 tjedna pisati na plakatu.

----------


## momtobe

Pokraj bebe će biti mama, pokraj mame beba- i to iste ove slike?

Jesam pogodila?

----------


## momze

momtobe -  :D 

ronin je isto na dobrom putu. 
sto ce pisati? o cemu je kampanja?

----------


## makka

Da mame budu s bebama cijelo vrijeme dok su u bolnici   :Smile:  

jel da?

a ove dvije slike će biti spojene u jednu   :Love:  ?

----------


## Riana

> Da mame budu s bebama cijelo vrijeme dok su u bolnici   
> 
> 
> a ove dvije slike će biti spojene u jednu   ?



i da papaju samo majčino mlekeco?

----------


## Riana

a ko je to na slikicama? ... jer su predivne  :Heart:

----------


## Deaedi

> Daedi, meni se 'teaser' kamapnje svidjaju jer mi, nekako, ostaju duze u sjecanju tj. vise ih primjetim u moru plakata koji svakodnevno vidjamo na nasim ulicama.


OFF Topic: mene iritiraju. Da se razumijem govorim o onima kampanjama gdje ti zele nesto "prodati". Pogledam i ne razumijem, ne kuzim sta hoce reci. Onda za koji tjedan objave "rjesenje". Ja vec zaboravila sta su htjeli reci.
Osobno su mi puno bolje kampanje koje udarno sokiraju javnost, ali ih se pamti: npr. "raskrecena" zena za reklami za auto gume, kobasica za Gavrilović...Znam da su to kontroverzne reklame, cak i uvredljive, ali se pamte. Naravno da Roda ne moze ici s takvim reklamama, i u ovom slucaju, mislim da su plakati sasvim zgodni.

----------


## leonisa

stvar i je u tome da su nepotpuni, razdvojeni, da fale, da to nije cijela slika.
u tome i je bit  :Wink:

----------


## momze

> stvar i je u tome da su nepotpuni, razdvojeni, da fale, da to nije cijela slika.
> u tome i je bit


upravo tako! 
kada vidite plakate, odmah skuzite da nesto fali. 

vidim da je makka dobro pronjuskala moje prethodne topike i uspostavila dobru vezu izmedju njih.   :Wink:  

sto se 'modela' tice, morat cu ju pitati da li hoce da ovdje kazemo njen nick, obzirom da smo ju nasli preko foruma. ili se ona mozda sama javi....

----------


## makka

heeej!  nisam ja ništa pronjuškala   :Laughing:  

čitala sam taj tiopic nedavno, pa mi odmah palo na pamet    :Smile:

----------


## momze

> a ko je to na slikicama? ... jer su predivne


uz dozvolu 'modela' imam cast reci da je na jumbo plakatu Scardona i njena bebica.   :Heart:  

cure, jeste li vidjele plakate u vasim gradovima? kakvi su komentari?

----------


## anjica

u mom gradu ga nažalost nema  :Sad:

----------


## pale

Ja sam vidjela i mamu i bebu, u Zadru...
Moj komentar je   :Heart:  
A moja mlađa seka je na onaj plakat sa bebom ( što bebi treba ) odmah komentirala: "Pa,mama, naravno!!!"

----------


## ivanche

Kad moju stariju pitaš što treba bebi, ona kaže : Pa cica!  :Laughing:

----------


## Fidji

Scardona, prelijepi ste mi i ti i tvoj mali bebač.
Što veli rodbina?
 8)

----------


## elie

ajme mene neupucene   :Embarassed:  , znala sam tko je na plakatu, ali sam mislila da je to reklama za onaj casopis za koji s. pise.   :Embarassed:   shame on me!
doduse, nisam bas puno ni imala prilike promotriti plakat - zadnjih sam dana uglavnom u horizontali, a vertikala mi sluzi samo za put do ctg-a...

----------


## momze

elie, reklama za casopis!? tc,tc, tc...   :Nope:  

za tjedan dana, kada dodje druga polovica plakata, ce ti sve biti jasno.   :Smile:

----------


## Dia

ja sam vidjela onaj u sukošanu  :D 
al je sve puno tih panoa koji su dosta gusti, pa kad prolazis autom jedva ga se zamjeti, ja sam znala da je tu negdje pa sam trazila   :Grin:

----------


## ra

ja nikako da ga vidim uživo  :Sad:  . još ću se negdje slupati koliko vrtim glavom i tražim okolo...

----------


## momze

Ra, pa pogledaj ovu listu i naci ces ih. Zasigurno znam (rekla mi jedna forumasica) da je plakat na Pehlinu.   :Smile:

----------


## ra

pehlin mi i nije baš na ruku.

ova lokacija 075 (Kostrena-Plodine) mi je pred kućom, gledam, gledam... a niš!

----------


## momze

> ova lokacija 075 (Kostrena-Plodine) mi je pred kućom, gledam, gledam... a niš!


ozbiljno!?   :Sad:

----------


## ra

ozbiljno.  :Sad:  
tamo su trenutno dva plakata, jedan je DM, a drugi ... hmmm, nemam pojma. ali nije ni mama, a ni beba.

----------


## Sun

ja sam ga vidjela jučer na onoj donjoj cesti od OP prema kolodvoru (haha kad me čuju riječanke kako objašnjavam...) Uglavnom tamo je mama i baš je fora   :Heart:

----------


## blis

> Ra, pa pogledaj ovu listu i naci ces ih. Zasigurno znam (rekla mi jedna forumasica) da je plakat na Pehlinu.


I preko puta Konzuma na Škurinjama.

----------


## roko006

Ha, konačno sam i ja vidjela plakat, a nismo na spisku!! :D 
Koga zanima, ima u Slav.Brodu u Zagrebačkoj i na Slavoniji II ispred Konzuma!!! Jedva čekam da vidim šta će biti na kraju!!!

----------


## anjica

> Ha, konačno sam i ja vidjela plakat, a nismo na spisku!! :D 
> Koga zanima, ima u Slav.Brodu u Zagrebačkoj i na Slavoniji II ispred Konzuma!!! Jedva čekam da vidim šta će biti na kraju!!!


kako misliš niste na spisku




> Brodsko-posavska Površina u županiji: 2 
> Slavonski Brod Površina u gradu: 2 
> 00134 Ul. Kralja Petra Svačića-Ulaz u Kaufland B 01186 4x3 
> 00135 Zagrebačka ulica - Zagorska ulica B 01207 4x3


samo nije poboldano , pa možda zato nisi vidjela

----------


## roko006

je, pa ja sam ti ćorava ali ne nosim naočale otkada su postale Rokova omiljena igračka (da ne bude samo dijete krivo, i inače su me živcirale pa sam jedva čekala ispriku). Al'zato imam par očiju  u Vukovaru koji vidi i za mene!

----------


## miha

> stvar i je u tome da su nepotpuni, razdvojeni, da fale, da to nije cijela slika.
> u tome i je bit


po mom ukusu bi puuuno efektnije bilo da je druga polovica slike pokraj mame prazan krevet , u koji ona s tugom gleda... 

ali nema veze, ukusi se razlikuju - glavno da se djeluje  :Klap:  ...

----------


## šnapi

moram reci da smo se tonja_1 i ja prije par dana vozile slavonskom sa svojim bebicama na zadnjem sjedalu i primjetile smo plakat i odmah nas je zaintrigirao tako da smo bacile diskusiju sta ce biti na drugoj polovici i da nas bas zanima sto je krajnja poruka. nadam se da ce i ostale koji ga ugledaju bocnuti  :Kiss:

----------


## anjica

> je, pa ja sam ti ćorava ali ne nosim naočale otkada su postale Rokova omiljena igračka (da ne bude samo dijete krivo, i inače su me živcirale pa sam jedva čekala ispriku). Al'zato imam par očiju  u Vukovaru koji vidi i za mene!


  :Kiss:

----------


## leonisa

> leonisa prvotno napisa
> 					
> 				
> stvar i je u tome da su nepotpuni, razdvojeni, da fale, da to nije cijela slika.
> u tome i je bit 
> 
> 
> po mom ukusu bi puuuno efektnije bilo da je druga polovica slike pokraj mame prazan krevet , u koji ona s tugom gleda... 
> 
> ali nema veze, ukusi se razlikuju - glavno da se djeluje  ...


vidjet ces kad se "spoje"  :Smile:

----------


## ra

eto, konačno sam i ja vidjela plakate. čak 4, 3 mame i jedna sama, tužna, mala beba! 

u kostreni još ništa   :Sad:

----------


## apricot

evo, da ja napišem svoju sramotu, iliti: kako je reagiralo dijete savjetnice za dojenje...

"Mama, vidi beba! Jooooj, kako je slaaaaatka"!
"A što bebi treba"?
"Bočica"! (ko iz topa)
 :shock:  :shock:  :shock:  "Kakva bočica"?!?!?!?!?
"Pa za vodu i čaj"!
"Kakvu vodu i čaj"?!?!?!?!
"Pa kad bude žedna! Šta me maltretiraš"!
%&špđž&/%&$

"Aaaaa, ne treba bebi... mama"?
"Pa da; i tata i dida i baka i stric i strina..."  i tu ona nabroji sve znano i neznano.

Eto   :Sad:

----------


## leonisa

:Laughing:   :Laughing:  apri!!!!!
da te to Orka nije zezala?  :Smile:

----------


## ms. ivy

odvalićuuuu   :Laughing:

----------


## momze

Apri, vec se dugo ovako nisam nasmijala!!   :Laughing:   :Laughing:  

Orka,   :Heart:

----------


## tanja_b

Apri, mogu si zamisliti tvoju facu kad ti je krenula nabrajati  :Laughing:

----------


## anjica

Apri   :Laughing:

----------


## iva_777

00036 Nova Branimirova - Heinzelova P 00621 4x3 osvijetljene 
- tu je beba, samo lampe jučer navečer nisu radile

00037 Nova Branimirova - II Ravnice, sm. istok A 05371 4x3 
-tu nema

00038 Nova Branimirova - Čulinečka, prije Bille A 02593 4x3 
- tu je mama

00041 Sesvete - cesta prema VŽ (Soblinec), sm. ZG B 02353 4x3 
- i tu je mama i mali ispravak: mjesto se zove Žerjavinec

btw. prekrasni su i jedva čekam spajanje

----------


## mala laia

U Rijeci su postavljeni plakati, ali stavljeni su i jedni i drugi u isto vrijeme, tako da smo istoga dana saznali drugu stranu plakata:
MAMA JE SVE ŠTO BEBI TREBA!

PRESLATKO  :Heart:

----------

